# Rifling... gimmick or genius?



## Skollie (21/8/15)

So i recently bought the Goliath v2 from youde. 

and it has rifling not only in the drip tip but all the way down the chimney.

the theory behind this is that it creates a smoother airflow?

what are your thoughts on this? 

is it just a gimmick because it does look rad.... or does it actually create a better steady airflow...

on the reverse the Pirate flag rda has a sort of an inverted rifling to avoid splatter and also improve steady airflow?

So gimmick or actually a real thing?

what do you guys think?

CVC


----------



## Paulie (21/8/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> So i recently bought the Goliath v2 from youde.
> 
> and it has rifling not only in the drip tip but all the way down the chimney.
> 
> ...




It definitely makes the vape cooler

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skollie (21/8/15)

Paulie said:


> It definitely makes the vape cooler



The Goliath one doesn't have the rifling as far as i know. it would be cool to get the two side by side same build same power and actualy see if it makes a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/8/15)

I personally think it's a gimmick. No air gets 'forced' or 'pushed' through the rifling on the sides. As per Pascal's Law, airflow will follow the path of least resistance, i.e. through the center. While a little of the outside airflow might be 'disturbed' by the rifling, I reckon it will just cause some turbulence, nothing more.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ohmen (21/8/15)

I've always wondered what the riffling was but never bothered to look it up.

How do we put it to the test?


----------



## Tom. F (21/8/15)

Agreed, complete gimmick. More of an aesthetic then anything else, even if its on the inside.


----------



## Skollie (21/8/15)

thats boring haha  o well. it does look cool though


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

Myth busters style test in order...

I just dont have access to the devices in question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/8/15)

It gives one a more accurate vape

Reactions: Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/8/15)

Well your sucking the air into our mouth, not into some diesel combustion chamber where fuel efficiency gets affected by how well the atomized particles mixes with oxygen.
So I'd call gimmick on this.

Though it looks kinda nice, but being inside my mouth I would not really be able to see it  What it does ensure though is good sales. The cool factor needs to be transferred to your other mods hence you might buy one/many of their driptips

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skollie (21/8/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> Well your sucking the air into our mouth, not into some diesel combustion chamber where fuel efficiency gets affected by how well the atomized particles mixes with oxygen.
> So I'd call gimmick on this.
> 
> Though it looks kinda nice, but being inside my mouth I would not really be able to see it  What it does ensure though is good sales. The cool factor needs to be transferred to your other mods hence you might buy one/many of their driptips


its not just the drip tip  the whole chimney has rifling. pew pew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/8/15)

so then youd have to ger more tanks too @CapeVapeConnection


----------



## Zister (24/4/16)

I think the rifling might help with guiding the condensed liquid back down the tube, not sure about this though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I personally think it's a gimmick. No air gets 'forced' or 'pushed' through the rifling on the sides. As per Pascal's Law, airflow will follow the path of least resistance, i.e. through the center. While a little of the outside airflow might be 'disturbed' by the rifling, I reckon it will just cause some turbulence, nothing more.


Depending on the angle. It might act like a wing creating negative pressure above the rifling. Which will increase flow around the sides. Who knows.


----------



## blujeenz (25/4/16)

Gimmick, I did a backdraft test on the Bellus.
Took the airflow ring off and attached a tube to the oval air port, blew from mild breeze to human tornado speeds, no swirl evident on the vape coming out of the mouthpiece.
Perhaps the rifling is too tight.


----------



## ET (25/4/16)

Gimmick for now i think but might have some long term potential if someone gets it right


----------

